# Trout opener



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Who's all going around proud lake for the catch and keep opener?


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

:lol: I live right down the road and you couldn't pay me enough to fish the opener. Not what I would call fishing, entertaining to say the least :lol: Check out little tippy for some great action  50 guys fishing a 20' x 20' hole from every angle :yikes: combat fishing at its finest. Don't forget your helmet and safety glasses, they may come in handy. On a serious note good luck if you do go, I may stop by to people watch


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I used to go down there every year, go at dusk...drink 'till midnight...catch three and go home.
Now I'm married and can't handle the booze or the crowds anymore :lol: I'm going someplace quiet...Tippy...Foote Dam...not sure yet  
Seriously though...good luck to the guys that go down there.I might go down Sunday after I get home from up north,there will be fish there for a little while yet


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Yea, I dont plan on going. I hate dealing with lots of people plus im new to fly fishing. I went 0-10 today on rainbows. TEN!!!! I think they know when im not paying attention.


----------



## Strudell (Apr 8, 2002)

I was out of town most of April so I didn't have many chances to get to Proud Lake area. My wife is out of town on business this weekend so I am considering going out on Saturday, even though I know how crowded it is. 

Is Spring Mill pond any less crowded on opening day?


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Is it only flyrod in the area? The Kids have 2 ball games in the area with a couple hour gap in between. Wouldn't mind letting the kids get some lines wet.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Flys only, but im pretty sure you can use them on spinning reels or whatever if you want. Just put a split shot on or just a bobber about 2 foot away.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

As of the 30th of this month, it is legal to use flies, bait or lures to fish this stretch.


----------



## Chrome kid (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if people have been keeping them or they just spread out, but there is a lot less fish. I went last friday and yesterday and there is a very noticeable number in the amount of fish. Has anyone else seen people catch them at the dam and drop a very tired fish back into the swifter water?
I have tried to catch them as they tumble downstream, but I can't catch them all.


----------



## UMMGENIUS (Apr 1, 2001)

:help: this is my first trip could some one give directions as i will be traveling at the wee hours and i am not familiar with the area ? where do i go once there?


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Once you are where? At the river or in the area?


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks like a washout for the midnite opener, if the rain holds off, I'll be there w/ my brother and either 6 or 12 of my "buds"...


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

hooknem said:


> As of the 30th of this month, it is legal to use flies, bait or lures to fish this stretch.


That is what I meant. They have games saturday. How swift is the current there? I was planning on rigging them up with some egg sucking leaches, just wanted to know what the options are. Or do you recomend something else for them (6 & 7) to use?


Second question. During the fly only. Do you have to use a flyrod to be legal, or is it just that I have to have a fly on the end of the line. What about restrictions of split shots to be able to cast. 

Thanks, this will be one added to the memory banks for next spring. Beat the drive all the way down to Flat Rock.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

You can use a spinning rod during the "fly" time.You must have a fly on the end of your line,I don't know about weights...probably not supposed to,but I'd ask a CO to be sure.
I would personally use bait if I was going this weekend if you really want to catch one,they've seen every fly know to man by now.I have a couple personal favorites  
I don't think people have really been keeping them, although there's always a few violators I'm sure.They dispurse through the river pretty good by now,but the dam is always a good place to try.I've caught them as far away as downtown Milford,but it's not a sure thing.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

crawlers or spawn? I don't have any spawn, but I do have some Berkley Power Corn nuggets.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

ArrowFlinger said:


> but I do have some Berkley Power Corn nuggets.


  now yer gettin' on the right track :lol: That was the ticket last year...another all time favorite it a little marshmellow...they don't always work,but I have had good luck with them before...and if they don't work you can eat them :lol:


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't know for sure, but I bet, that a K&E purple worm would find some takers.

Just a thought.


----------

